# Can't even make myself apply to jobs online.



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

I have wanted a part time job for quite a few months but I just can't bring myself to apply to any online... I will read the job descriptions and get super nervous imagining the job, that I can't do it, even though I have had 2 jobs before. Especially when the job descriptions read "outgoing" "can connect to customers" and things like that. I make all these terrible scenarios in my mind, where i will get all outgoing coworkers or something . I don't need a job currently (at college) but I feel useless just sitting around the house all weekend, doing hmwk and watching TV and talking only to my parents who i am not even that close to. Idk why i am making this post since the only solution is to either apply to some jobs despite my anxiety, or forget about it. I had this problem too when I took a year off of school and needed a job and my parents were yelling at me for not applying to enough jobs, and that was why it was taking me so long to find one. This just makes me worried that when I do need a job, I won't even be able to apply for it because I am so worried that putting myself out there will make things go wrong. I guess my point of making this post is to vent and see if anyone else has anxiety with just applying to jobs.


----------



## chiibliss (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh gosh I can relate so much. The thought of going in for a job interview terrifies me. In addition to that, I still need to get my license but driving (and the thought of being tested) gives me really bad anxiety. I always imagine the worst when I get behind the wheel. I start sweating like crazy and my hands become ice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just try to apply to one a day....just fill it out despite what it says. Once you've finished just be like ok I did it. Every job I've gotten I didn't feel like I fitted the criteria.


----------



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Just try to apply to one a day....just fill it out despite what it says. Once you've finished just be like ok I did it. Every job I've gotten I didn't feel like I fitted the criteria.


Good point, now remembering my two old jobs I got I went into them terrified, thinking I couldn't do it, but after working at those places for a few months i got into the hang of things. I think my worst fear is not knowing what to say in the interview, coworkers mentioning i need to talk more, and especially not getting enough training and just not knowing what to do. I think I am going to try and apply to one I've been eyeing now even though my heart is beating a lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Layna9 said:


> I think I am going to try and apply to one I've been eyeing now even though my heart is beating a lot.


Aww best of luck to ya. :smile2:


----------



## Layna9 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Aww best of luck to ya. :smile2:


It kept being very annoying as it said i had forgotten to fill out things, but eventually it worked and now i am going to go in my room, crawl under my covers and freak out as i am nervous . (obviously) thank you all for replying to this thread i hate SA


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Layna9 said:


> and now i am going to go in my room, crawl under my covers and freak out as i am nervous . (obviously) thank you all for replying to this thread i hate SA


I feel you, lol. Glad you got it done though. Breathe.


----------

